
Show HN: Dark Puzzle, a free game that focuses on voice instead of visuals - s-c-h
https://www.darklaboratories.com
======
s-c-h
The idea behind Dark Puzzle was to experiment with a user interface that
focuses on voice instead of graphics and visuals, so I thought that a memory
game is a good fit.

Also, one of the main design goals was to make it as much accessible as
possible for vision and hearing impaired players and offer them a similar
experience as all other players.

So I'd like to hear your thoughts about the game, how to improve it, and how
much you think it achieves either of its goals.

